
New model explains origins of empathy - jger15
https://santafe.edu/news-center/news/are-you-me-new-model-explains-origins-empathy
======
m19n
> can engage in the act of simulating the minds of others. We cannot read
> other minds — they are like black boxes to us. But, as Lachmann explains,
> all agents share almost identical “black boxes” with members of their
> species, and “they are constantly running simulations of what other minds
> might be doing.”

Maybe it is why it is so much easier to spot mistakes in other people than in
yourself. If you are constantly analysing others to empathize.

